# German forklift safety film



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Most of us don't use forklifts, but this is worth a watch. 8+ minutes, in German.:shutup:


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

I think a forklift ran over your link. :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike(VA) said:


> I think a forklift ran over your link. :laughing:


Doh! :furious:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV64lW0CTwI


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

:blink::blink:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> :blink::blink:


Whut? It's for your own good! :laughing:


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

I must say, though, that I really did like the film. Got a friend of mine to translate. :whistling


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Whut? It's for your own good! :laughing:


I will _definitely_ stay away from Klause and his forklift.





That was almost Quentin Tarantino type material, guys impaled on the forks swingin' his running chainsaw around.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

ausgezeichnet


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Saw this probably 6 years ago...


...still funny :laughing:


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

seen this at the apprenticeship hall a few years ago... i personally found it a waste of 6 minutes but just my .02


----------

